# Going to try to rebuild my 10L



## ed0849 (Nov 2, 2014)

I am going to finally try to rebuild my South Bend 10L built in 1942 and sitting in my basement for about 40 years. It seems to be in pretty good shape but I am not sure about the ways up near the headstock there is no ridge on the ways that I can see. I bought the rebuild book and felt set off ebay. It has a 5C collet setup and the production type tail-stock. Wish me luck:bitingnails:.









I think this tag is the neatest part of my lathe.


----------



## drs23 (Nov 2, 2014)

I'll be watching for this. When do you pan on getting started?


----------



## ed0849 (Nov 2, 2014)

drs23 said:


> I'll be watching for this. When do you pan on getting started?



Started already, got the tail-stock started.. Will post my progress.


----------



## CoopVA (Nov 2, 2014)

Looking forward to seeing your progress.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## brasssmanget (Nov 2, 2014)

Looks like you have an extended travel tail stock? Mine is 2", and I often wish I had another inch of travel, but then I guess some degree of accuracy might be lost at that distance?? Dunno. Anyhow - good luck! Looks like a nice SB.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 3, 2014)

Nice 10L, I too will be following along.


----------



## Thoro (Nov 3, 2014)

This should be fun for you.  Take your time and just enjoy the process.  Mine took me 6 months of evenings after work to complete and I am so glad I did it. I too will be following.


----------



## fastback (Nov 3, 2014)

Another 10L owner who will be following your progress.  I also did a rebuild and was very happy with the results.  Good luck!  Oh, mine is also a 1942.

Paul


----------



## Jonesturf (Nov 3, 2014)

I have a 49 I rebuilt and a 43 I used for parts. Have a bunch of stuff leftover. Will be following along as well. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kevin W Johnson (Nov 3, 2014)

Recently tore down, cleaned, painted, and replaced a few things on my not long ago acquired 1957 10L. Hopefully I'll get a few pictures posted soon....


----------



## ed0849 (Nov 4, 2014)

The first thing I thought I would do is the tail-stock, it was the easiest part to get off. I tore it all down and cleaned it up, everything is in nice shape except where the tail-stock rides on the ways, there is a groove about .010 deep (see picture). I will probably have to shim it up. I don't think this is the original tail-stock because where the tail-stock rides on the ways I can still see the scraping. I also can't quite make out the tail-stock number on the serial number card.



Before






After, as if you couldn't tell.



I also cleaned up a few small parts.

Almost forgot, does anyone know what the hole is for near the quill across from the locking lever??


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 4, 2014)

The hole is for an oil dauber, most are missing them. You can just make one after you get the lathe done.


----------



## mainspring (Nov 5, 2014)

If the bed is bad, don't try and scrape it in by hand, unless you are really skilled at it already and have the tools.
Have the bed planed, or creep-feed ground. Take the lathe apart and let the bed rest for a few days
upside down on a surface plate or other flat surface.
Have the planer or grinder level the bottom of the feet on the bed first, Then have the bed turned
over and have the ways done.
Helps getting a true machine.


----------



## Andre (Nov 5, 2014)

If the bed is worn, just twist the bed a little when setting up the lathe to compensate for it. Don't bother with the machinist level stuff, just turn a test piece till it turns the same diameter over a decent size area. Twisting the bed to compensate for wear might not be the best idea but it is a good bandaid.


----------



## ed0849 (Nov 8, 2014)

Started by taking the gear assemblies off. I remember when I first got the lathe I sprayed the gears with open gear lube the stuff is great and it dosen't come off the gears no matter how fast they are turning, only problem its a bear trying to get off. I let them soak in purple power for half a day and then worked at it with some brushes. I got everything apart except the 2 gears on I think what they call the banjo, I took the nuts off the back and I thought the shafts would push out but they wont. Does anyone know how to get these two gears off??  How come I cant attach anymore pictures a box came up saying I exceeded my quota, whats that all about?


----------



## Thoro (Nov 9, 2014)

The studs on the banjo should press out. Do you have an Arbor press? If not, I would go get one. Harbor freight sells a few. Good for occasional use.


----------



## ed0849 (Nov 15, 2014)

I removed the headstock and have it all apart and cleaning it up. The site won't let me post any more pictures how can I fix this. This isn't going to be any fun if I cant post pictures.


----------



## JimDawson (Nov 15, 2014)

ed0849 said:


> I removed the headstock and have it all apart and cleaning it up. The site won't let me post any more pictures how can I fix this. This isn't going to be any fun if I cant post pictures.



You probably went over your upload size quota, this will increase as you post more.  I normally resize mine to <100Kb

Could I suggest that you reduce the size of your pictures, 640x480 is plenty big for web use.  There are free plugins for both Google Chrome, and Firefox for resizing pictures.  There may be one for Internet Explorer also, but I'm not sure.

Google:  https://chrome.google.com/webstore/...esizer/bficingcnodlbbildpbnjdgcmbipgnbi?hl=en

Firefox:  https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/image-resizer/

Irfanview is another very good freeware/shareware viewer that has a lot of useful features, like resizing.
http://www.irfanview.com/


----------



## ed0849 (Nov 16, 2014)

JimDawson said:


> You probably went over your upload size quota, this will increase as you post more.  I normally resize mine to <100Kb
> 
> Could I suggest that you reduce the size of your pictures, 640x480 is plenty big for web use.  There are free plugins for both Google Chrome, and Firefox for resizing pictures.  There may be one for Internet Explorer also, but I'm not sure.
> 
> ...



Yes I already figured out my images are too big, I am already resizing them to 640 X whatever, now I have to wait til I can post them:talktogod:


----------



## ed0849 (Nov 18, 2014)

Still can't post images so I will try and describe this. I have the older headstock with the cast bearings, there are 4 holes on the outer edges of the bottom of the bearings and I pulled out 4 kind of "U" shaped springs what are these for. Also does any felt wick go into the grooves which are on the outer edges of the bearings. I cant seem to find any info that I need online about the old headstock castings.


----------



## ed0849 (Feb 3, 2015)

Its been a while but I got quite a bit done on my rebuild. I finished up the headstock and it went pretty smooth. Below are some before and after pictures. By the way I figures out if I deleted some of the pictures in one of my other posts it will now allow me to post pics,) I will be posting some pictures of the gearbox later.





Cant wait to get this finished.


----------



## Ski (Feb 3, 2015)

Looks darn good to me!


----------



## ed0849 (May 14, 2015)

I'm finally back. I got the gearbox, apron and various other parts done during the winter, had to wait for spring to work on the bed. Kind of tough to clean in 3 feet of snow.













I have the bed done now and all painted.




When tearing the lathe down the lathe this part fell out of the apron (I think) is this part of my lathe or just a stray part from some other type of machine that may have been there for 50 years.




T have the cabinet all cleaned up and painted and am going to start to put this baby back together. I have decided to spring for a VFD drive, I have read a lot of good things about them. I saw a TECO with a 1 HP GE motor online for $189. That's it for now will post some more pics  as I assemble it later.


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 14, 2015)

She's looking great! Keep the pics coming as I am enjoying watching your rebuild come together.


----------



## rustwa (May 14, 2015)

I've only rebuilt a 9a so not exactly like yours. I wish I would have repainted mine but it was too cold and I'm impatient. My only guess for the extra part is the half nut interlock. Mine did not look like that however. If you're certain that's not it then disregard. Otherwise you could check this by insuring that your half nut lever will not move when the feed select is either up or down. Nice job on the progress. It's interesting to get to know exactly how these old machines went together.


----------



## ed0849 (May 21, 2015)

I got my VDF and motor. The VDF is a Teco JNEV-101-H1 and the motor is a 1hp GE, cost me $215 including shipping. Hooked it up real quick on the bench,  I figured my highest spindle RPM will be about 1477, we will see when I have all the pulleys hooked up. I think I'm going to like it. I also just ordered an electrical box for the VDF a ON-OFF-ON switch and the remote keypad option for the VDF. I'm not sure if I want to use the original fwd/rev switch or the new one, we'll see.





I modified the motor mounting plate on the underneath drive so I can easily mount the motor later by installing threaded studs. It was hard enough installing the underneath drive never mind with a 50 pound motor attached to it.







Mounted my first piece on the cabinet, I put RTV under it to seal it.




That's it for now, more to come.


----------



## ed0849 (Jun 5, 2015)

Got a lot more done, installed the leg under the tailstock end and had to shim the rear of it, as it is only adjustable one way. Earlier I said I RTV'ed the headstock leg to the bench, don't do it. I had to take it back off and it took like a half hour, I now have a gasket under it.

I bought some machine levelers and leveled the bench and threw the bed on, I will finish leveling it when it is fully assembled.

Everything went together pretty easy.














I have one little piece left over, can anyone tell me what it goes to, it's about an inch long.




Next up will be hooking up my VFD in a nice box and mounting that on the back of the cabinet, also have to refinish all the metal tags.  More to come.


----------



## Thoro (Jun 5, 2015)

That piece holds the reversing tumbler on the headstock.  Look under the reversing lever on the headstock.  You will see two tapped holes.  Corresponding will be a slot in the reversing lever casting that will match up with the piece you have pictured. you can actually see one of the holes in the first picture of your last post.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 5, 2015)

Agree with it holds the reversing assembly on.


----------



## ed0849 (Jul 6, 2015)

Latest Update. Mounted the VFD in the cabinet along with a 24V power supply for the VFD and a small fan. The cabinet is mounted on the back of the lathe.




I finally found a location for the pickup for the tachometer, I just used RTV to fasten it in place and put the magnet on the spindle.




I bought some electrical conduit fittings and mounted a box on them which will hold the VFD remote keypad and tach readout.




Here you can see the lathe all in one piece, finally, I still have to finish leveling it, (it's close) and refinishing all the tags.




I used a serpentine belt for the drive which I laced together.

That's it for now.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 6, 2015)

Very nice work. It's coming together now and your going to love using it as I do mine.


----------



## ibgolfr (Jul 8, 2015)

Ed

I understand that you bought the rebuild book re: 10L. I have a 10L with a single lever gear box. There has always been quite a discussion among SB owners as t whether one should attempt to disassemble the box because of it's  uniqueness and gear arrangement. I am attaching a file to this for you as you get along in the project. It covers a How To guide I wrote on the single lever box and posted on the Yahoo Southbend Heavy 10 site. It has been used by a lot of SB owners in tackling their similar gear box. If you have any questions regarding the project please do not hesitate to get in touch with me.

Good luck to you... 

Eric


----------



## ed0849 (Jul 9, 2015)

Eric

I already rebuilt the gear box it wasn't too bad, the biggest problem I had was with the needle bearings but I got them replaced and everything came out all right.  Thanks for the write up, nice job Eric, I saved it for future reference.


----------



## ibgolfr (Jul 9, 2015)

You are welcome. I noticed that you do not a threading chart on the front of the box. If you want one, I believe they are available. Nice looking machine. I like the tach. pickup. I bought a handheld tach. so I can check the rpms. I have two SB's and a Millrite Mill so I didn't want to put tachs. on all of them. Are you still using the fiber bearing SB used on the end of the spindle. I employed a thrust bearing for mind and I believe it runs much better now. I have a How To file showing how I did that if you are interested. 

Eric


----------



## catskinner (Jul 10, 2015)

I've been working on my 10L for a few months now and am just starting to reassemble. I did order the plate for the gearbox and it goes on really slick.


----------



## catskinner (Jul 10, 2015)

Yours is looking really good nice job.


----------



## ed0849 (Jul 10, 2015)

I have the thrust bearings on my spindle and I also have all the metal tags for the lathe, I am just trying some different methods to refinish them. Thanks again for all the help guys.


----------



## ibgolfr (Jul 10, 2015)

The plate dresses up the previous nude box...


----------

